# Mites - Will this work?



## HatiMoonchaser (May 1, 2017)

So about a week and a half ago, I bought another pair of girls to add to my current tank. I noticed that the smaller one, Bean, had a few scabs on her when I picked her out, but I figured she was in a small tank with a lot of other mice and she was just being bullied a bit. Since then, she's lost some fur between her shoulders and on her side; it's become apparent that she's got mites of some sort. She's alone now, I've even separated her from the mouse I got with her as Ivy isn't showing any signs of mites. I've done some research, and the thing I keep seeing is Ivermectin, particularly that used for horses. I've found a paste I think might work, Eqvalan Paste 1.87% Ivermectin
My question is, how do I go about giving a horse medicine to my mouse? I know it has to be diluted, but how much? And how much should I give her? Should I give it to her orally or as a topical treatment between her shoulders?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I recommend just treating her with olive oil every 3 days for 2 weeks. It is a better and safer method IMO.

This can be achieved by placing olive oil from the back of the ears and neck, down to the tail set. The olive oil is digestible and will suffocate the mites/lice.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Ivermectin is great for mice, just not the oral paste. Read off a few sources that it can cause neurological issues and death.

I used this when my mice got mites: https://www.amazon.com/Durvet-Ivermecti ... B00JAL3AAW

Use once every 5-7 days for a month and that should fix the problem. Still needs to be diluted. I'm sure olive oil works fine too, that'd be too messy for me though. :lol:


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I actually do use the paste and it has never caused me a problem. But, use at your own risk.

when I do it I just put a teeny bit on my finger or get the tube up by their mouth and let them lick it a couple of times (or bite it once if they want to be that way...). That's more than enough for a mouse.

Again. At your own risk. But that's how I do it. And I haven't lost any.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

You can buy ivermectin spot-on treatments especially designed for hamsters and other small rodents if you want to reduce the risk of accidentally overdosing. Bob Martin make some.


----------

